# Got the wrong size shrink wrap :(



## Lin19687 (Feb 16, 2018)

Got out my Shrink wrap that I bought ages ago for my Rounds and   it is just too small.

I have a roll of 4" tube shrink wrap and the soaps are 3" wide and 1" thick. 
Sure they JUST fit but it takes too long.  I don't want to fiddle with getting them in there for that long a time.

I am thinking that maybe I should get the 5" tube and then if I want to do a 2" thick soap it will fit.

My Big bath bombs didn't even fit at all.

Where is the best place to buy Shrink Tubing ?


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 16, 2018)

I like The Shrink Wrap Store http://shrinkwrapstore.com/ or Paper Mart has tubing -  https://www.papermart.com/combinedsearch?SearchStr=Shrink Wrap


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 16, 2018)

Try sealersales.com.


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks, I will look into those !
Looks like my smaller 50g BB will fit in the tubing I have now so I won't be wasting 500' LOL


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 16, 2018)

Do they all have that Plastic smell to them after you shrink it ?

The stuff I have I just tried out shrinking.  It stinks.  Not sure I want that on my soaps now.

Is there another kind of shrink wrap ?  This one is 100g thickness PVC


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 16, 2018)

There is, it's a propelyne or something. UGH someone will come along to help, with the right name of what I'm thinking of. 

That scent does eventually go away, but if you are very sensitive to scents you may still be able to smell it faintly for a while.


----------



## earlene (Feb 16, 2018)

Most commonly, it is made of polyolefin, I think.  However there are others.  

This is where I buy my shrink wrap: https://www.greatcakessoapworks.com/products/smell-through-shrink-wrap
but this one doesn't come in tubes as far as I am aware.  It is cut to fit, which I like.  However I would suppose it is less practical for a faster packaging approach.

This is perhaps a thinner gauge plastic, and I don't particularly notice an off smell at all.  So maybe what you have is thicker or might not be polyolefin.

Also here is something to determine which shrink wrap is best, as there are others besides polyolefin:

https://www.industrialpackaging.com/blog/pvc-polyethylene-polyolefin-the-differences


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 16, 2018)

I saw it on here somewhere but the search function here is not working at all.
Polyolefin ?? or am I thinking of something else.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 16, 2018)

Usually I use shrink bags  that are pvc, but my daughter used rolls. There is no smell  
https://www.papermart.com/pvc-shrink-film-tubing/id=4932
https://www.papermart.com/flat-shrink-bags/id=4937


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 16, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Usually I use shrink bags  that are pvc, but my daughter used rolls. There is no smell
> https://www.papermart.com/pvc-shrink-film-tubing/id=4932
> https://www.papermart.com/flat-shrink-bags/id=4937


Those are the ones I would use too - the flat bags. I use the 100 gauge, 6x6. They work great for me.


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 16, 2018)

Ok maybe I have the cheap China kind.  I shrunk it hours ago and when you put your nose to it it smells like cheap plastic.

Would love ot have Eco-friendly shrink wrap, and that was the other post I was looking for but can't find it.  Does it really exist ?


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 16, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Ok maybe I have the cheap China kind.  I shrunk it hours ago and when you put your nose to it it smells like cheap plastic.
> 
> Would love ot have Eco-friendly shrink wrap, and that was the other post I was looking for but can't find it.  Does it really exist ?


Search biodegradable shrink wrap. There was a thread about it not too long ago, and yes, I do believe it does exist.


----------



## earlene (Feb 16, 2018)

*Lin*, here is one company making an eco-friendly shrink wrap:  http://www.gilbrethusa.com/shrink-sleeve-technology.html

And here is a post from Nova Studio on the topic from 2011:  https://thenovastudio.com/things-we-love-biodegradable-shrinkwrap/

I don't know how eco-friendly, though.  I read that polyolefin is supposed to biodegrade eventually, but decades doesn't see all that eco-friendly to me unless I plan to hold onto the soap for decades before using it.


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 16, 2018)

I have been googling them and that 1st one you listed, you can't just order from them.  You have to get a quote first.

i don't know why the search doesn't work for me.  When i put in biodegradable, this thread is the only one that comes up    Le Sigh

I have to be careful about what wrapping as Salt Bars will be the bulk of my soaps.  So I need something that will keep moisture OUT. So I might be out of luck from what I am reading on the Biofilm 

Thanks all


----------



## earlene (Feb 16, 2018)

*Lin*, Yeah, I have never ordered a specific eco-friendly shrink wrap, but I have looked for it in the past.  I don't get many results, either.  Here are a few links, but I cannot vouch for any of them:

https://www.ipack.com/solutions/environmentally-friendly-shrink-film/
https://www.clearbags.com/bags/eco  (not shrink wrap, but compostable)
https://www.nashvillewraps.com/pages/greenway  (The stuff in the eco-friendly category does not include shrink wrap, although they do sells shrink-wrap. They also have live chat, so maybe they might be able to answer some questions.)


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 16, 2018)

The shrink bags and tube wrap I listed is fine for salt bars. You will always have a little hole in your shrink wrap, because it is almost to shrink wrap without a little hole. In fact I snip a corner so I can shrink wrap without the bag billowing out.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 17, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> The shrink bags and tube wrap I listed is fine for salt bars. You will always have a little hole in your shrink wrap, because it is almost to shrink wrap without a little hole. In fact I snip a corner so I can shrink wrap without the bag billowing out.



I do something similar. I use a pin to pierce one corner through both layers. Incidentally, we do that at work, too (I work in a print shop). We used to use a heat tunnel for our shrink wrapping and we found that a couple of small holes poked in the wrap would help keep it from billowing and/or bursting.


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 17, 2018)

All this searching of wrapping and then seeing the portable hand sealer is making my head spin LOL !
Thanks all


----------

